# Alternative to Iroko



## tony (28 Jul 2013)

Hi folks , can anyone suggest an alternative timber to replace Iroko, which is what we turn at work for things like , temporary machinery mounts or small templates just for the positioning of pipework through bulkheads . I suspect that Iroko is used due to the cost of it , but is there anything a bit more friendly & comparable in price that would do the job , these are only small pieces we turn , up to about 3inches in diameter , cheers Tony


----------



## KimG (28 Jul 2013)

Not really knowing your circumstances or the price of the timber makes it tricky to offer a meaningful suggestion (well, for me at least) but having used Iroko the only comparable timber that comes to mind that is friendlier but has similar qualities is Ash, you may find that buying a few planks from a local timber store makes it a cheaper option than the Iroko not sure about the prices really. Here the local council has such a timber store and it is possible to buy a plank or two.

I am assuming in this that the end result of your turning remains inside and is not subject to wet? If it is wet then Iroko would remain the better choice as it is an oily wood.

Others though may well be able to make a better suggestion.


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Jul 2013)

Hi Tony

It really depends on the reason for the choice of Iroko as to possible alternatives.

If it is for its natural resistance to the elements then you could use Idigbo or Sapele which are of similar prices or Oak which is a bit dearer or a new type of wood called Accoya which is basically a softwood that is treated with naturally occurring enzymes(?) or something (as I understand it, it's basically pickled in its own juices) but is guarenteed outdoors for 50 years!!! :shock: and totally environmentally friendly!!

If its purely on price then buy softwood or Tulip. Sapele is good and Ash is about the next cheapest wood that is pleasant to use. 

If its because you don't like working Iroko then use any other wood!! Iroko is not a nice wood to work and known as a pretty common allergen.

HTH

Richard


----------



## andersonec (29 Jul 2013)

I would presume the reason Iroko is used is because of the straight, tight and knot free grain hence I would suggest Beech or Lime which are both readily available.

Andy


----------



## tony (29 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions so far , very helpful. The timber is going to be used indoors & the company probably bought Iroko without knowing too much about it. My initial thought was sapele but im no expert & thats why im asking you folks, Thanks again , Tony


----------



## andersonec (30 Jul 2013)

Tony, 

Small templates and mounts need to be knot free to make them sturdy and a timber with a nice straight and tight-grained is obviously required for these types of things, maybe that was the only straight grained timber available when buying.

Andy


----------

